# New free knitting pattern: Almendra Cowl



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I wanted to share my new free knitting pattern - Almendra Cowl:
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/09/almendra-cowl.html 
Enjoy!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, that's such a pretty cowl! Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Such a beautiful design. I love colorwork.. thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful colors, and I love the interesting pattern! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you. Your cowl sure is beautiful.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful design and colors!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maryslilacre (Aug 23, 2014)

Oooooh! Pretties!!

Mary


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty scarf. Thanks for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

sramkin said:


> Hi all,
> I wanted to share my new free knitting pattern - Almendra Cowl:
> http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/09/almendra-cowl.html
> Enjoy!


Thank you so much....It is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Its Beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry - Double post


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice looking. Thank you for sharing with everyone! Elizabeth


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colours.


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Really like the way its made. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Thank you! It's beautiful.


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW sramkin, all of your patterns are fantastic!

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/09/almendra-cowl.html
Thank-You very much, the cowl is beautiful and will soon be on my needles.
I love short row designs and yours are so unique and interesting, no doubt you will keep my needles clicking with your wonderful patterns this winter! 
Thanks again, how generous of you to share so much with all of us.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Eye catching cowl, I really like it . Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is so cool. Thank you for the pattern. !!  !


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Cute! And, thank you


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous cowl - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this unusual pattern.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I already had it saved in ravelry. Thanks


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you, in my Ravelry favs. I love German short rows. Using them currently on the happy street shawl.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your cowl is very pretty


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

WOW! LOVE it!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Love this! Thank you.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Now THAT is a stunning cowl! Great pattern and colors...just wish I could make it. Thank you for the pattern. I've saved it for someday when I'm more confidant.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you very much . Your cowl is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing your pattern, and also the link to the video on the German wrap for short rows.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

WOW!

Thanks so much.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very unique and so lovely! I can't wait to make this! Thank you for your generosity!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Have downloaded the pattern and have the perfect yarn in my stash to make this cowl.
Thank you for sharing.
Now, where did I put my knitting needles?


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern!


----------



## Solmi (Dec 21, 2013)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you! This is lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Very pretty &#128158;


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Unique, beautiful and colorful. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful !!! I might try it .. Thank you very much for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your nice comments.
I'm glad you like it.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so beautiful


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful!! Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the pattern but is it unbelievably challenging? I would 
like to see what someone who has knitted it says before I 
plunge in.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, another beautiful knitted item from you. You do such beautiful work!!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and I love your colour choices.

Thank you for sharing!


----------

